# Lenkung



## billabonc (13. März 2006)

Liebe Bootsbesitzer!

Trotz mehrfacher Suche im Forum habe ich zum folgenden Thema nichts gefunden, daher mein Problem:

Ich besitze ein RYDS 485FC (was noch kein Problem ist). Problematisch ist jedoch die Seilzuglenkung, die bei mir wiederholt und trotz Behandlung mit (geeignetem? ;+ ) Schmiermittel blockiert. Das ging jetzt soweit, dass die 
"Zahnräder" ;+  in der Lenkung gebrochen sind und mir ein neue besorgt habe. Diese läuft jetzt einwandfrei, jedoch möchte ich meinem Problem, was ich hatte, vorbeugen. Habe ich das falsche Schmiermittel benutzt bzw. welches sollte ich benutzen? Kennt ihr das Problem? (Wie ihr merkt bin ich da technisch nicht der Versierteste...)

Gruss

billabonc


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. März 2006)

*AW: Lenkung*

Hallo,

ich werde aus deiner Beschreibung nicht ganz schlau. Hast du eine Seilzuglenkung (also offene Seilzüge mit Umlenkrollen) oder hast du eine Teleflexlenkung??
Wenn letzteres: Ist die bei Kälte schwergängig geworden?


----------



## Käptn Ahab (13. März 2006)

*AW: Lenkung*

Hallo 

Wenn du dem beschriebenen Problem wirksam Herr werden möchtest,solltest du auf eine Hydraulische Lenkung umsteigen,wird aber nicht ganz billig (400-800.-) je nach Qualität und Hersteller!!!


----------



## Tiffy (13. März 2006)

*AW: Lenkung*

Ich reime mir jetzt mal zusammen das bei Deinem Boot eine Teleflexlenkung verbaut ist und die Schnecke aus Plastik gebrochen ist ?

Falls ja:

- Säurefreies Fett verwenden. Gibt es z.B. von der Firma Kent. Säurehaltiges Fett greift den Kunststoff an und macht ihn mürbe. Man kann auch ganz gut auf Silikon ( nich das Dichtmittel sondern das Schmiermittel ) zurückgreifen. Silkonschmiermittel vermischen sich nur äußerst ungern mit Wasser.

- war der Seilzug eventuell eingefrohren und hat die Lenkung blockiert ? Dann hilft meist nur ein neuer Seilzug. Eventuell kann man aber auch da noch was mit wasserfestem Fett machen. Nur meistens sind die Züge dann schon durch Korossion beschädigt so das ein Fetten nicht lange für Abhilfe sorgt.

Falls mein Zusammenreimen nicht passt ist dieses Posting Gegenstandslos


----------



## billabonc (13. März 2006)

*AW: Lenkung*

Ich fasse mal zusammen und kläre auf:

Ich habe eine Teleflexlenkung (schon mal mein erster AHA-Effekt!) und keine Seilzuglenkung. Tatsächlich ist die Plastikschnecke gebrochen und mir wurde eine komplett neue (inkl. Lenkrad, Zug und allem Pi Pa Po) eingebaut - gar nicht mal so günstig!

Der Tip mit dem Fett ist gut, Tiffy, besten Dank. hast Du eine Bezugsquelle für das Fett oder gibt es das in jedem besseren Bootsladen?

@Dolfin: Da ich meist bei recht kalten Wetter schleppe, ist das wohl so. Kann das Fett da vorbeugen?

Grüsse

billabonc


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. März 2006)

*AW: Lenkung*

Genau diese Kapitel habe ich auch hinter mir. Das schleppen bei der Kälte ist nur ein Problem. Das Hauptproblem war bei mir das Trailern bei Kälte. Wenn ich die 200 Kilometer Autobahn bei Minusgraden hinter mir hatte, war die Teleflex entweder komplett eingefroren oder so schwergängig, das die kleinen Plastikmitnehmer wegbrachen.
Ich habe das durch Einbau einer hydraulischen Lenkung ein für allemal beendet. Ich glaube nicht an langfristige Vorbeugung. Metall zieht irgendwann immer mal Wasser in die Bowdenzüge - und das friert dann ein. Bevor dein Boot irgendwann Teleflexlenkungen frißt, gehe bei nächster Gelegenheit zu einer hydraulischen über....


----------



## billabonc (13. März 2006)

*AW: Lenkung*

#q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q 

SUUUUUUUUPER! Gerade hab ich die frisch eingebaute Teleflex für 500€ (ok, inkl. Wartung des Motors und Arbeitsstunden) im Boot. Ok, ich hab auch KEINEN grossen Preisvergleich gemacht....
Aber wenn eine Hydraulische für 400-800€ zu haben ist, dann ist das mehr als  Sch... - ok, hätt ich mich auch vorher informieren können.

@ Dolfin: Was meinst Du mit Bodenzügen? 

Gruss

billabonc


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. März 2006)

*AW: Lenkung*

Hallo Billa..
ich sprach von Bowdenzügen. Ich meine, das ist irgendwie der richtige Begriff für dieses Kabel, welches zwischen der Lenkung und der Schubstange vor dem Motor verläuft. Da zieht sich immer irgendwann Wasser rein und das Theater geht los..

Du sprichst aber etwas aus, was ich schon sehr oft angesprochen habe. Hier im Board kommt es immer wieder zu der Situation: "Ich habe folgendes gekauft - ist das gut?!"
Ich beanspruche nicht die Wahrheit zu besitzen, bin aber immer gern bereit mit Rat zu helfen, soweit ich mir das zutraue. Leider wird eben oft erst gekauft und dann gefragt.
Und wenn du vorher gefragt hättest, hättest du auch von mir den Rat zur hydraulischen Lenkung bekommen.


----------



## billabonc (14. März 2006)

*AW: Lenkung*

"Erfahrung kostet Geld, guten Rat gibts meist umsonst" 

Dennoch besten Dank für Deine Auskunft. Die Trolling Plate (s. anderen Beitrag) werde ich mir jedenfalls sparen  und wohl eher auf Trollingsbags ausweichen (will hier aber nicht die Themen vermischen).

gruss

billabonc


----------

